# Tf,TG websites?



## barkos (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone know any good tf tg websites?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2008)

Teefs are not my specialty (TG least among them), but have you tried TransFur?
-- http://www.transfur.com/
TransFur has a wide variety of browse filters, including transgender settings.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Apr 14, 2008)

Also Metamorphose.org


----------

